# New S/E TL



## JSM (Aug 30, 2021)

Hi everyone! I am a new Service and Engagement TL and I was an external hire. 

Two questions:
1.) Do any SE TLs have tips for me? I would love to hear about anything from improving metrics to being a successful leader.

2.) Do any of you S/E TM’s have opinions on your favorite and/or least favorite things about your TL’s? I want to be the best TL I can be. Not only for upper management but for my team.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Far from newbie (Aug 30, 2021)

A few suggestions from what i learned long ago :

1.  Stay up FRONT - be available for both guests and cashiers !  Speed weave the lines.  Help remove hangers & spider wraps, put bags in carts to keep the 
      Lines moving.  
      A long, long time ago I was coached nearly EVERY time I walked away - the WORST SETL always spends TOO much time at TSC.

2. Call back-ups by NAME - please, please don’t scream “the line is long”- SO irritating and doesn’t make anyone help.  
     When calling names - be FAIR, don’t call the same people all the time.

3.  Don’t let reshop overflow.  Call the dept to come pick up when full- easier for them AND neater for the desk.

4.  If it is slow - send a cashier to push reshop and call them back when needed - the sales floor tm’s will appreciate the help and reciprocate when you need backup.

5.  Keep the check lane endcaps zoned and FULL.

6. Be friendly & helpful to promote positive survey scores

7. Schedule breaks so that one cashier MUST return to relieve another cashier - it will cut down on extended breaks if someone else is waiting for their return.


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 30, 2021)

Far from newbie said:


> 2. Call back-ups by NAME - please, please don’t scream “the line is long”- SO irritating and doesn’t make anyone help.
> When calling names - be FAIR, don’t call the same people all the time.



Eh? Please check in with salesfloor TLs before doing this. SE does not know what everyone else's workload is for the day. You are going to get people extremely pissed if you start calling up TMs who have a lot on their plate that day. My store had an SETL who started doing this. The idiot called up the toys DBO in December a couple of times and called up the Seasonal DBO during the middle of a reset. Beyond those extreme examples, you need to be wary of calling up a TM who randonly got slammed with freight, salesplanners, price change, or just a lot of other tasks that need to be taken care of that day. Check in with the salesfloor TLs on who to call.


Far from newbie said:


> 3. Don’t let reshop overflow. Call the dept to come pick up when full- easier for them AND neater for the desk.



As a DBO who grabs his reshop multiple times a day, please don't even think about calling me up unless the SA's are actually scanning things into the right bins. I typically throw half of what I find in my bin into other areas because that's where the shit belongs.



Far from newbie said:


> 4. If it is slow - send a cashier to push reshop and call them back when needed - the sales floor tm’s will appreciate the help and reciprocat



Good idea. However, make sure the cashiers are properly trained on how to stock the salesfloor. Otherwise, the reshop just ends up all over the place, especially when what goes into the bins is not properly sorted.


----------



## Far from newbie (Aug 30, 2021)

About #2. - ASANTS - Our DBO’s have basically the same workload because workload is evenly distributed - if their own area is light they are given 2 areas.  
                      Calling names ensures equal distribution of backup and negates the same person leaving their area repeatedly.

about #3. - YES, THIS.  Reshop MUST be scanned and sorted into the correct bins.  Guessing is NOT allowed.

about #4.  - Absolutely !   ALL sales floor should know how to cashier AND ALL cashiers should know how to push.


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 30, 2021)

Far from newbie said:


> About #2. - ASANTS - Our DBO’s have basically the same workload because workload is evenly distributed - if their own



How does this work on a daily basis? The schedule is done two weeks in advance and you don't know what is coming off the truck until the day before at earliest. We have a couple of DBOs whose areas are typically light so they have 2 areas. But, there is no way to account for the DC randomly deciding to send, say, sporting goods (a typically light area at my store) a massive amount of truck for the DBO's scheduled hours that day. Hell, even if my truck is randomly light on a particular day, it might actually mean, that I'm less available to backup because my ETL has decided that's the day she needs me to work on other projects, zone toys (her pet assignment for me because I rock at it), or just push furniture to give our home decor DBO a break from it. An SETL can't know that type of stuff on a daily basis without checking in.


----------



## Far from newbie (Aug 30, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> How does this work on a daily basis? The schedule is done two weeks in advance and you don't know what is coming off the truck until the day before at earliest. We have a couple of DBOs whose areas are typically light so they have 2 areas. But, there is no way to account for the DC randomly deciding to send, say, sporting goods (a typically light area at my store) a massive amount of truck for the DBO's scheduled hours that day. Hell, even if my truck is randomly light on a particular day, it might actually mean, that I'm less available to backup because my ETL has decided that's the day she needs me to work on other projects, zone toys (her pet assignment for me because I rock at it), or just push furniture to give our home decor DBO a break from it. An SETL can't know that type of stuff on a daily basis without checking in.


Certainly an added benefit if the SETL checks in with the GM TL’s but typically we are ALL equally busy and can ALL back-up once or twice - NEVER more than that so EVERYONE must pitch in.  Our Inbound TL if phenomenal at balancing the workload - each truck - he looks at length of shift and expected completion and balances the workload between everyone on the grid -  some help others, some get help, some do one area, some do 2, some take the day off from pushing and set sales planners.  Most shifts are 8-4 and he is sure to give an equal 7 hours work to all.  There is NEVER 1 or 2 tm’s with LESS to do so THEY are the only ones to back-up - we usually ALL have more to do than we can get done - so we ALL back-up and we ALL leave a little something undone.


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 30, 2021)

Far from newbie said:


> Certainly an added benefit if the SETL checks in with the GM TL’s but typically we are ALL equally busy and can ALL back-up once or twice - NEVER more than that so EVERYONE must pitch in.  Our Inbound TL if phenomenal at balancing the workload - each truck - he looks at length of shift and expected completion and balances the workload between everyone on the grid -  some help others, some get help, some do one area, some do 2, some take the day off from pushing and set sales planners.  Most shifts are 8-4 and he is sure to give an equal 7 hours work to all.  There is NEVER 1 or 2 tm’s with LESS to do so THEY are the only ones to back-up - we usually ALL have more to do than we can get done - so we ALL back-up and we ALL leave a little something undone.



Interesting. My store is very strict with DBOs. We all do our own areas first and foremost. Then, if we are expected to have time, and actually and up having it, we'll help elsewhere. Personally, I like it that way as I don't want others pushing in my area. I'm very, very, very particular about my zone and SFC's. If somone who doesn't constantly zone as they go and check counts on every item they touch got assigned to "help" in part of my area, I'd rage.


----------



## Rarejem (Aug 30, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> Eh? Please check in with salesfloor TLs before doing this. SE does not know what everyone else's workload is for the day. You are going to get people extremely pissed if you start calling up TMs who have a lot on their plate that day. My store had an SETL who started doing this. The idiot called up the toys DBO in December a couple of times and called up the Seasonal DBO during the middle of a reset. Beyond those extreme examples, you need to be wary of calling up a TM who randonly got slammed with freight, salesplanners, price change, or just a lot of other tasks that need to be taken care of that day. Check in with the salesfloor TLs on who to call.
> 
> 
> As a DBO who grabs his reshop multiple times a day, please don't even think about calling me up unless the SA's are actually scanning things into the right bins. I typically throw half of what I find in my bin into other areas because that's where the shit belongs.
> ...


This!  Most cashiers do not have a myDevice to scan for location and if they did, they wouldn't know how to read the schematic (a lot of GM tm's don't actually know how to read it!)  They also don't know how to backstock.  Explain the actual synergy between SFC, SFQ, backstocking and overstocking so the salesfloor isn't overfilled. Make arrangements for a GM tm to do the backstock. I don't think it's too much to ask the cashiers to learn these basic salesfloor things. After all, everyone else has to learn to cashier.


----------



## RTCry (Aug 30, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> Eh? Please check in with salesfloor TLs before doing this. SE does not know what everyone else's workload is for the day. You are going to get people extremely pissed if you start calling up TMs who have a lot on their plate that day. My store had an SETL who started doing this. The idiot called up the toys DBO in December a couple of times and called up the Seasonal DBO during the middle of a reset. Beyond those extreme examples, you need to be wary of calling up a TM who randonly got slammed with freight, salesplanners, price change, or just a lot of other tasks that need to be taken care of that day. Check in with the salesfloor TLs on who to call.
> 
> 
> As a DBO who grabs his reshop multiple times a day, please don't even think about calling me up unless the SA's are actually scanning things into the right bins. I typically throw half of what I find in my bin into other areas because that's where the shit belongs.
> ...


Target is “Guest first. Task second.” So it’s completely fair to call any TM regardless of what they have “on their plate that day.” We all have crap to do. One turn at the check lanes isn’t gonna be a huge deal. But other TMs seeing that such and such TMs are seemingly exempt from Fast Service can most certainly turn into a huge deal when it comes to morale and answering Fast Service calls promptly.


----------



## TeeBee (Aug 31, 2021)

The most important thing is that you take the time to get to know your team.  Spend the first 30 or so days observing your team and how they interact with each other and the guests.  This is gonna be helpful when you get the inevitable guest complaint.  You get to know your team it's a bit easier to figure out which guests are sincere and which ones are just trying to get over.  
Don't come in hot its just gonna make your job harder than it needs to be. 

Calling for backup is gonna happen.  There's no getting around it.  But you have to be cognizant of what the team on the floor has going on.  I always partner with the leaders on the floor so I have an idea of what their team members are doing. And when you do call for backup you make sure you get that person off as quickly as you possibly can.
But you do not call people up there and then leave them to fend for themselves. 

Care about what you're doing obviously.  But don't take things too seriously.  It's not worth it to fight with the guests over a few dollars. At the end of the day we sell toilet paper.   We are not saving lives.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 31, 2021)

Welcome!
Expect call offs.
Expect spot to cut hours & Have no back up.
Support your team.
Learn everything.
Lead by example
Know your numbers


----------



## MrT (Aug 31, 2021)

I dont think calling by name is a good idea for back-up especially as a new TL.  I would suggest meeting with your TLs for Style amd GM before hand and make sure  that they are choosing who goes up.  In my store gm doesnt back up but thats only because we are down several people everyday and our style team is great and bites the bullet for us.  Our front end calls for back up and our style tls will call out and ask a certain tm to respond.
      In my store we also have a meeting every week with every area to plan who helps in opu if it gets crazy.  Those tms get called everyday so avoiding picking those tms is also key otherwise they are doing triple duty.


----------



## allnew2 (Aug 31, 2021)

I would say call for gm Tl before you call their dbo by name the reason as say this is because they are the only one helping with sfs and opu as well.No matter how much the workload is their practice is to reshop , zone 141 and then truck . When dbos do come and help don’t keep them at the lane for more than 15 minutes  especially if gm has call outs as well. Don’t ever call for Plano team. Their workload is to set and even 15 minutes will put them behind .


----------



## Dream Baby (Aug 31, 2021)

Doubly important to everyone in the store is cashier trained.

Insist the Electronics TM is there until close unless you want to go back there ten times with the keys.


----------



## Anelmi (Aug 31, 2021)

Since you are an external hire, just take a bit of time to observe before making any sort of changes. Get to know your team: who pulls their weight, who doesn't. Who is really good on the checklanes, who is good at drive-up, who is your go-to opener/closer. Understand that people have been in these roles for a while and changing the status quo (if you decide to) can upset the apple cart. 

Be aware that every Target store has a different culture so the store you trained in most likely will function differently than the store where you are TL. Know that the team is usually fairly tight knit and you are the outsider with zero understanding of Target culture/lingo/practices/etc and learn to lean on those who have been around for awhile and are super knowledgeable. 

Do not come across as condescending or on a power trip because you need those people to make your job easier. Team building is critical, especially with front-end.  If you have a co-TL, really work to make that relationship a good one.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 31, 2021)

Anelmi said:


> If you have a co-TL, really work to make that relationship a good one.


Yes, very important! Nothing will derail a team faster than having their leaders badmouth and backstab each other.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 31, 2021)

Before calling for backup, make sure you are utilizing your people as efficiently as possible. When we had our last reorganizing effort, called Modernization, the front end was supposed to be as self-sufficient as possible and backups were supposed to be minimal. Well, that seems to have gone out the window along with a lot of other things. But nothing will piss off a floor person more than getting called to backup while front end people are standing around shooting the shit, leaning on the counter scrolling through their phones, or hiding behind the reshop bins eating and drinking.

Being a leader is a balancing act between being understanding and motivating your team to be productive. Good luck, and


----------



## Targetking (Aug 31, 2021)

RTCry said:


> Target is “Guest first. Task second.” So it’s completely fair to call any TM regardless of what they have “on their plate that day.” We all have crap to do. One turn at the check lanes isn’t gonna be a huge deal. But other TMs seeing that such and such TMs are seemingly exempt from Fast Service can most certainly turn into a huge deal when it comes to morale and answering Fast Service calls promptly.


AMEN.


----------



## Targetking (Aug 31, 2021)

happygoth said:


> Before calling for backup, make sure you are utilizing your people as efficiently as possible. When we had our last reorganizing effort, called Modernization, the front end was supposed to be as self-sufficient as possible and backups were supposed to be minimal. Well, that seems to have gone out the window along with a lot of other things. But nothing will piss off a floor person more than getting called to backup while front end people are standing around shooting the shit, leaning on the counter scrolling through their phones, or hiding behind the reshop bins eating and drinking.
> 
> Being a leader is a balancing act between being understanding and motivating your team to be productive. Good luck, and
> 
> View attachment 12844


WHY WOuld someone call backup if its slow?


----------



## happygoth (Aug 31, 2021)

Targetking said:


> WHY WOuld someone call backup if its slow?


It's not slow, the guest service people are just good at goofing off. Depends on how on top of things the SETLs are.


----------



## Priceslasher (Aug 31, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> Eh? Please check in with salesfloor TLs before doing this. SE does not know what everyone else's workload is for the day. You are going to get people extremely pissed if you start calling up TMs who have a lot on their plate that day. My store had an SETL who started doing this. The idiot called up the toys DBO in December a couple of times and called up the Seasonal DBO during the middle of a reset. Beyond those extreme examples, you need to be wary of calling up a TM who randonly got slammed with freight, salesplanners, price change, or just a lot of other tasks that need to be taken care of that day. Check in with the salesfloor TLs on who to call.
> 
> 
> As a DBO who grabs his reshop multiple times a day, please don't even think about calling me up unless the SA's are actually scanning things into the right bins. I typically throw half of what I find in my bin into other areas because that's where the shit belongs.
> ...


But to be fair ALL of the things you list… are actually your job. The entire building has tons thrown their way. It is everyone’s job to respond to guest calls and be a team player. It’s rediculous to spend time searching the roster calling individually when what you get is they called out, I’m going on my 15, their on a meal, I’m in the backroom, or nothing at all. Well by that time now I need 3 … LOL


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 31, 2021)

Priceslasher said:


> But to be fair ALL of the things you list… are actually your job. The entire building has tons thrown their way. It is everyone’s job to respond to guest calls and be a team player. It’s rediculous to spend time searching the roster calling individually when what you get is they called out, I’m going on my 15, their on a meal, I’m in the backroom, or nothing at all. Well by that time now I need 3 … LOL



Use your own resources first. Hint: You are your own resource. Get on a lane yourself.


----------



## Rarejem (Sep 1, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> Use your own resources first. Hint: You are your own resource. Get on a lane yourself.



Disagree.  There has to be someone readily available for immediate needs at guest services, problems at the lanes, etc. If they are on a lane, they are not able to respond to those needs.


----------



## Dream Baby (Sep 1, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> Disagree.  There has to be someone readily available for immediate needs at guest services, problems at the lanes, etc. If they are on a lane, they are not able to respond to those needs.


I see a lot of TLs and ETLS doing the work of a TM all the time at my store because of lack of hours.

My store has the mentality that by under-staffing you are SAVING MONEY even though you end up paying an ETL and/or TL more money to do TM work.

If I am a bank president and have me shovel the snow in the parking lot instead of hiring a landscaper you AREN'T SAVING MONEY.


----------



## happygoth (Sep 1, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> I see a lot of TLs and ETLS doing the work of a TM all the time at my store because of lack of hours.
> 
> My store has the mentality that by under-staffing you are SAVING MONEY even though you end up paying an ETL and/or TL more money to do TM work.
> 
> If I am a bank president and have me shovel the snow in the parking lot instead of hiring a landscaper you AREN'T SAVING MONEY.


You are if the bank president is there anyway. If you are having someone that is already on the premises, "on the clock" so getting paid anyway, do a job that ideally they should schedule someone else to do, then you are saving money by not having that other person on the clock.


----------



## Priceslasher (Sep 1, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> Use your own resources first. Hint: You are your own resource. Get on a lane yourself.


Yup I sure do. Where are my resources? Oh taken to the floor … lol. But, I haven’t forgotten what it’s like to be a tm, never will that’s what makes me a great team leader, also try to remember just from my fos we aren’t up there like hahaha…. Gm isn’t getting their work done today.


----------



## happygoth (Sep 1, 2021)

Targetking said:


> WHY WOuld someone call backup if its slow?





happygoth said:


> It's not slow, the guest service people are just good at goofing off. Depends on how on top of things the SETLs are.


Perfect example just now. Front end calls for backup just as I'm about to use the bathroom. I walk by and see the SE TL behind GS talking with the gs tm, the FOS attendant and AP talking while looking at AP's phone, SCO TM gathering baskets, and three people in line at most. Nah dude. One of those people could jump on.


----------



## Targetking (Sep 1, 2021)

happygoth said:


> Perfect example just now. Front end calls for backup just as I'm about to use the bathroom. I walk by and see the SE TL behind GS talking with the gs tm, the FOS attendant and AP talking while looking at AP's phone, SCO TM gathering baskets, and three people in line at most. Nah dude. One of those people could jump on.


mention it to them.


----------



## Rarejem (Sep 1, 2021)

happygoth said:


> Perfect example just now. Front end calls for backup just as I'm about to use the bathroom. I walk by and see the SE TL behind GS talking with the gs tm, the FOS attendant and AP talking while looking at AP's phone, SCO TM gathering baskets, and three people in line at most. Nah dude. One of those people could jump on.


Disagree. SETL jumps on and a guest goes to guest service at that moment and wants to speak to a manager, who now is on a lane with a line forming. The guest checking out needs a carryout, but the FOS attendant is on a lane. AP cannot cashier...against security rules. SCO tm gets 3 blinking red lights and a vacuum walks out the door. GS tm should not leave the area. Complaining about seeing tm's using their phone? I used mine 8 times today to find items for a guest because myDay couldn't. (and most front end tm's don't have one because they are necessary on the salesfloor) Three people in line and one cashier?  Nah dude. That will get a complaint or poor survey. Backing up is part of the job and is not called out with no thought behind it. The front of the store is the first and last place to make that impression and is the one that walks out the door with the guest.  Back up is part of the job and directly affects the guest and that's what matters.


----------



## happygoth (Sep 1, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> Disagree. SETL jumps on and a guest goes to guest service at that moment and wants to speak to a manager, who now is on a lane with a line forming. The guest checking out needs a carryout, but the FOS attendant is on a lane. AP cannot cashier...against security rules. SCO tm gets 3 blinking red lights and a vacuum walks out the door. GS tm should not leave the area. Complaining about seeing tm's using their phone? I used mine 8 times today to find items for a guest because myDay couldn't. (and most front end tm's don't have one because they are necessary on the salesfloor) Three people in line and one cashier?  Nah dude. That will get a complaint or poor survey. Backing up is part of the job and is not called out with no thought behind it. The front of the store is the first and last place to make that impression and is the one that walks out the door with the guest.  Back up is part of the job and directly affects the guest and that's what matters.


If guest service is that important,  then the front end people need to all be ringing except maybe one before you pull people off the floor. Keeping everyone who isn't a cashier free in case they might be needed for something else is ridiculous. The SE TL could have covered SCO while SCO jumped on a lane. If a manager is needed, there are others in the building. SeTL could say hey closing lead, I'm covering SCO, could you get that? The FOS attendant should definitely be ringing before pulling someone with a full workload off the floor. That should be the last resort, not the first.

This is why some areas of the store are a mess while other sections are empty. We need people filling and zoning.

ETA: I guarantee you that AP was not showing the FOS attendant anything work-related on his phone.


----------



## jenna (Sep 1, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> As a DBO who grabs his reshop multiple times a day, please don't even think about calling me up unless the SA's are actually scanning things into the right bins. *I typically throw half of what I find in my bin into other areas because that's where the shit belongs.*
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea*. However, make sure the cashiers are properly trained on how to stock the salesfloor. Otherwise, the reshop just ends up all over the place, especially when what goes into the bins is not properly sorted.*


My favorite is when I take reshop to guest service, and some random team member brings it back to my area, and leaves it!   🙄

(not really my favorite.)


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Sep 1, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> Use your own resources first. Hint: You are your own resource. Get on a lane yourself.


Sorry but no. This causes more problems than it solves, usually. However, a front end lead can line bust to help out. That's a great way to save on backups as the transactions are quick enough to allow the TL to jump off to help when the next inevitable problem comes along.


----------



## Swolemander (Sep 2, 2021)

Hello, I'm a relatively new S&E ETL that was external. 

My best advice is to own your department, build respectful partnerships with TLs in other areas, and respect + build up your team. Nothing super complicated. Hit on those details and you'll do just fine.

Also, do respect other areas when you call for backup. Hold your own team accountable for helping backups get back to their workcenter; it should be a priority.


----------



## seasonaldude (Sep 2, 2021)

Swolemander said:


> Also, do respect other areas when you call for backup. Hold your own team accountable for helping backups get back to their workcenter; it should be a priority.



This! Nothing drives salesfloor TMs crazier at my store than backing up the registers and getting stuck there because no one is paying attention so guests are going to our lanes when a GA's lane is available. It does affect TM's willingness to provide backup in the future.


----------



## Priceslasher (Sep 2, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> This! Nothing drives salesfloor TMs crazier at my store than backing up the registers and getting stuck there because no one is paying attention so guests are going to our lanes when a GA's lane is available. It does affect TM's willingness to provide backup in the future.


Yes. Those backup team members can also point guests to next available lane. Advocate for yourself too.


----------



## DBZ (Sep 3, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> Disagree. SETL jumps on and a guest goes to guest service at that moment and wants to speak to a manager, who now is on a lane with a line forming. The guest checking out needs a carryout, but the FOS attendant is on a lane. AP cannot cashier...against security rules. SCO tm gets 3 blinking red lights and a vacuum walks out the door.



A different TL can respond if they really need a manager. The GS TM should be trying to handle the manager issue or at least gauging which manager should respond. Anyone can help with a carry out. The SCO TM should only be watching sco. The GS TMs often challenge me on backing up at the lanes because they might get pop ups. I get that they want to be ready for those and they don't want to ring, but we need to prioritize the guest that is actually here over the one that isn't. My GS team has 3-5 people working at any point during the day. One should be able to flex back and forth. All to often I go over there and find 3 of them on their phones because they have an order waiting to show up


----------



## Rarejem (Sep 3, 2021)

DBZ said:


> A different TL can respond if they really need a manager. The GS TM should be trying to handle the manager issue or at least gauging which manager should respond. Anyone can help with a carry out. The SCO TM should only be watching sco. The GS TMs often challenge me on backing up at the lanes because they might get pop ups. I get that they want to be ready for those and they don't want to ring, but we need to prioritize the guest that is actually here over the one that isn't. My GS team has 3-5 people working at any point during the day. One should be able to flex back and forth. All to often I go over there and find 3 of them on their phones because they have an order waiting to show up


Have you ever worked at the front of the store so you understand how it actually works and that drive up and pick up are timed? All too often I'll walk past GM tms that are just "chatting" or staring at shelves. I also understand that sometimes it is necessary to talk to your team mates when working or to look at shelves to try to "picture" how you'll achieve a goal.  Guess what?  I do my job and if it includes backing up, then I do it.  All of those people that you say can problem solve the front end are now off the floor and doing someone else's job... because you're too important to backup. It's not that they "don't want to ring".  They are prioritizing in the manner that their leadership has told them to and it is simply not your call as to what they do and you don't.  Drive up and pick up are sales drivers and money makers. Those guests are important, too.  It's kind of why stores have been remodeled to accommodate them, new technology developed, parking lots reconfigured, signing and advertisement has been created, and the fulfillment team expanded. A lot of money has been spent to  cultivate guests that you don't think are important.


----------



## happygoth (Sep 3, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> Have you ever worked at the front of the store so you understand how it actually works and that drive up and pick up are timed? All too often I'll walk past GM tms that are just "chatting" or staring at shelves. I also understand that sometimes it is necessary to talk to your team mates when working or to look at shelves to try to "picture" how you'll achieve a goal.  Guess what?  I do my job and if it includes backing up, then I do it.  All of those people that you say can problem solve the front end are now off the floor and doing someone else's job... because you're too important to backup. It's not that they "don't want to ring".  They are prioritizing in the manner that their leadership has told them to and it is simply not your call as to what they do and you don't.  Drive up and pick up are sales drivers and money makers. Those guests are important, too.  It's kind of why stores have been remodeled to accommodate them, new technology developed, parking lots reconfigured, signing and advertisement has been created, and the fulfillment team expanded. A lot of money has been spent to  cultivate guests that you don't think are important.


Drive up and Pick up are very important, you are right. They are a great benefit to our guests and need to be staffed appropriately.

The blame really lands on corporate for not providing enough hours to adequately staff the front end. If every area is bare bones yet they expect floor TMs to ring, then obviously areas are going to suffer. Target needs to get away from calling for backup as a regular thing. We are too busy for that nonsense. They need to schedule enough cashiers  period. If it's slow, there is always plenty of work to keep the cashiers busy until they are needed. I am all for extra hours for the front end.


----------



## DBZ (Sep 3, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> Have you ever worked at the front of the store so you understand how it actually works and that drive up and pick up are timed? All too often I'll walk past GM tms that are just "chatting" or staring at shelves. I also understand that sometimes it is necessary to talk to your team mates when working or to look at shelves to try to "picture" how you'll achieve a goal.  Guess what?  I do my job and if it includes backing up, then I do it.  All of those people that you say can problem solve the front end are now off the floor and doing someone else's job... because you're too important to backup. It's not that they "don't want to ring".  They are prioritizing in the manner that their leadership has told them to and it is simply not your call as to what they do and you don't.  Drive up and pick up are sales drivers and money makers. Those guests are important, too.  It's kind of why stores have been remodeled to accommodate them, new technology developed, parking lots reconfigured, signing and advertisement has been created, and the fulfillment team expanded. A lot of money has been spent to  cultivate guests that you don't think are important.



 I've been up front for 3 years. I own the front end. I lived in DU for a year (all thru covid hell), but now I run the front the majority of the time.  Sometimes DU/GS is understaffed and sometimes it is overstaffed (rarely). GS/DU is used to being the area that needs all the help, but things are shifting. At my store, we used to do 10% of our sales in thru DU/PU, but now it is more like 5%. I think the DU sales have dropped a little, but the foot traffic inside has increased a lot. The GS team doesn't see that because they are doing their thing, but I see it because I am overseeing both things.


----------



## MrT (Sep 4, 2021)

Everything is timed at spot, just some are more obvious because its an actual metric.


----------

